# Bumper stickers



## Steveb (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone have any others


----------



## Zeroo (Mar 11, 2012)

I think the last 2 are hilarious. I like the first one. The second one is meh. Sadly I have nothing to contribute. I enjoyed those though.


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 11, 2012)

Quite humorous. Id like to put the 3rd one on the back of the monitor, dont think id put any on my truck though.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 11, 2012)

I really need to open da EMT whacker store.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 11, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I really need to open da EMT whacker store.



Da?

I didn't know they spoke ghetto in Texas.


----------



## Steam Engine (Mar 11, 2012)

Which boots should I buy?


----------



## medic417 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Da?
> 
> I didn't know they spoke ghetto in Texas.



U da bomb giiiiirllll. Peace out homie . Dos whackers bring the ghetto out in yo home boy.


----------



## johnrsemt (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a tshirt from an EMS conference in Arizona that says
"thank you for"

Running with Scissors
Playing with Rattle Snakes
teasing Bears and Lions
drinking and ........

and a couple of other things I cant remember;    When I wear it in public I have people that stop me and ask me why it says that.   When I tell them I am a Paramedic; they laugh,  and walk away fast


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> U da bomb giiiiirllll. Peace out homie . Dos whackers bring the ghetto out in yo home boy.



Fo sho homie ain't no thang s'all good dawg.


----------



## hippocratical (Mar 12, 2012)

The sad thing for me is that I'm deep into studying my Arrhythmias book and instantly started interpreting the wave in the third image... "_Hmmm... P wave absent and wide QRS..._"

Will I always be this dorky?  

Also, Arrhythmias make my brain hurt.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 12, 2012)

"Support EMS! Run with scissors." LOL


----------



## Steveb (Mar 12, 2012)

titmouse said:


> "Support EMS! Run with scissors." LOL



That is my favorite :rofl::rofl:.


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 12, 2012)

medic417 said:


> I really need to open da EMT whacker store.



Then double the price of everything! You would be making some good money!


----------



## Steveb (Mar 13, 2012)

hippocratical said:


> The sad thing for me is that I'm deep into studying my Arrhythmias book and instantly started interpreting the wave in the third image... "_Hmmm... P wave absent and wide QRS..._"
> 
> Will I always be this dorky?
> 
> Also, Arrhythmias make my brain hurt.


:rofl::rofl:Nerd Alert


----------

